# Black with subtle golden waves



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2012)

It's been a while so be gentle:redface:

These are a full sized Gent and a Baron FP. The gold waves are thin brass shim stock. I did 5 segments on the Gent and only 4 on the Baron. Done with a router ( as usual :wink: )
Hope you like.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 11, 2012)

Steven, so good to see your work again. As always first class all the way. Keep them coming please.


----------



## wizard (Aug 11, 2012)

Creative and Beautiful...Very pleasing to the eye. Really good to see you back..Doc


----------



## jasontg99 (Aug 11, 2012)

Wait....I'm confused. These are kit pens!    I am very happy to see you posting again Steven.

Jason


----------



## maxman400 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very Eligant, ditto on seeing your work again, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## randyrls (Aug 11, 2012)

Elegant and classy!   Very Nice.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice design Skip, have you thought about matching waves on the cap?  The 4 wave in particular.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Steven,

Welcome back!
Nice work as per usual: NPGJ :wink:


----------



## PenMan1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nicely done, as usual. Very elegent looking!


----------



## PTownSubbie (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks good Skip! Just like riding a bike...you never forget!

I assume you do that with templates? With the way you utilize your toys....you never know.....


----------



## renowb (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome! Very classy indeed!


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2012)

mredburn said:


> Nice design Skip, have you thought about matching waves on the cap? The 4 wave in particular.


 
Mike, that believe it or not was the original plan....5 on the body, 4 on the cap. BUT.....being rusty and all, you can see in the pics where it all went wrong. I turned both finished blanks down to confirm that there were zero gaps but turned it too thin to make a Gent cap.:redface:



PTownSubbie said:


> Looks good Skip! Just like riding a bike...you never forget!
> 
> I assume you do that with templates? With the way you utilize your toys....you never know.....


 
Really simple. Looks more difficult that it was. 
Router mounted in tool post on centre line. The photo's show the rest. 

EDIT IN;  I guess I should point out that the lathe is used only to index the blank and to hold the router. It is unplugged. 
The chuck is held in the same place for all cuts, but the leadscrew is advanced by 4.5mm for each segment

Thanks all, it's wonderful to be back too !!! :wink:


----------



## alphageek (Aug 11, 2012)

Fabulous pens!   And thanks for the behind the scenes pics too!    I am so glad you are back to inspiring us!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 11, 2012)

More amazing pens. Thanks for the pics. Good to see you back.


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just lovely! More, please!!


----------



## Russknan (Aug 11, 2012)

Incredible work! Beautiful pens. Thanks for sharing your technique. Particularly inspiring to those of us who will probably never get to that level.


----------



## bluwolf (Aug 11, 2012)

Hee's baaacckk!!! Very cool!

Mike


----------



## Ligget (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful work Steve (as always), those are really classy indeed! Just enough to make the statement of elegance, don`t know how you managed it with your wee fat fingers! LOL :biggrin: :tongue: :highfive:


----------



## Curly (Aug 11, 2012)

No flies on you sir.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 11, 2012)

That is great! you are a master with the lathe mounted router. I have seen and done the normal brass segmenting but have not seen a wave yet. Black and brass = perfect combo.


----------



## broitblat (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful and Elegant -- it's nice to see your shares, again.

  -Barry


----------



## ericofpendom (Aug 11, 2012)

Stunning, simple but extremely elegant.

Eric...


----------



## Carl Fisher (Aug 11, 2012)

Very elegant and clean.  I like 'em!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm a fan of the clean classic look. Would you mind if I put that on the list of things to try at some point?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 11, 2012)

I think from now on you should only be allowed to post
pics of pens you've turned with one arm tied behind your back.

on second thought.. forget it.

I'd hate to think my pens aren't even as good as those made
by someone with one arm tied behind his back.


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 11, 2012)

To elegant for words Steve!!! And the "How to" is super...big high 5!!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Aug 11, 2012)

Those are beautiful and elegant. Nicely done. And thank you for sharing the process.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2012)

Displaced Canadian said:


> I'm a fan of the clean classic look. Would you mind if I put that on the list of things to try at some point?


 
Hi Chris, you don't need any permission from me, and I certainly would be flattered if these inspired someone to make something the same or used the methods that I post. :wink:



NewLondon88 said:


> I think from now on you should only be allowed to post
> pics of pens you've turned with one arm tied behind your back.
> 
> on second thought.. forget it.
> ...


 
LOL, Charlie you are FOS as ever !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Simplex (Aug 11, 2012)

Love it.  Simple and elegant.  Glad to see your work showing up here again.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 11, 2012)

Steven,

Nothing even about Steven the Olympic Gold medallist IMHO by a country mile, points being awarded for originality, classic lines, incredible skill, enginuity, superior lack of guile, seizing
the day, openness, SHARING>

Skip those little black numbers are exquisite.

Seems like you never leave us only wait for us to catch up.

I have with Wilma dwelt heavily on your impassioned plea with your Mum and I am telling you somehow she will know of that real Legacy she passed on to you was worthwhile you are no quitter neither are we as we conveyed in our own way to those that matter most besides our family our personal wish for your recovery and return.

Complete is that superlative I have been seeking.

Well done mate keep that spinnaker fully extended in full sail for the future.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you Peter.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 11, 2012)

Steven:  Beautiful, just Beautiful


----------



## Toni (Aug 11, 2012)

Steven nice to see you back:biggrin: As always a great looking pen!!


----------



## boxerman (Aug 11, 2012)

Elegant indeed.


----------



## wolftat (Aug 12, 2012)

Steven, outstanding and inspiring as usual.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 12, 2012)

Nice job as always, Steven!


----------

